# Purchasing Lightroom 3...



## Seekwence (Nov 21, 2010)

I am about to buy the full program for my Mac. If I download the trial version, I am assuming that any work I do in the meantime will still be recognized when I install/register the full version?


----------



## burgo (Nov 21, 2010)

you assume right. In fact the trial version is the full version which you can activate if I remember correctly


----------



## Seekwence (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. That's what I though too. My understanding is that I will just have to submit proof that I am a student to Adobe and will then receive the full Serial via email. Enter that into the registration page and voila!


----------



## Mbnmac (Nov 21, 2010)

Just want to say, before you do that, give aperture a try also as you're on a mac, you also get a 30 day trial

I kinda ended up with it due to several reasons and an in-store credit, but I really like how it works and is all connected to flickr and facebook, which is non-essential but streamlines the workflow.

Either way, both products are fantastic, enjoy


----------



## bruce282 (Nov 22, 2010)

Seekwence said:


> Thanks. That's what I though too. My understanding is that I will just have to submit proof that I am a student to Adobe and will then receive the full Serial via email. Enter that into the registration page and voila!


 
Or you can purchase it from Adobe and sent them a copy of your ID. When I got my wife's copy I just took a photo of her ID and email it along with the order. Took about 30 minutes and the package was on it's way.

Bruce


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2010)

You can only purchase 1 Student Edition per year.

Since Adobe Photoshop CS5 and Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3 use essentially the same editing engine, ACR 6, I would recommend you first get the Student Edition of CS5.

You will have all the additional functionality of Photoshop, like layers, all the selection tools, all the masking capabilites, that Lightroom 3 doesn't provide.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 22, 2010)

I emailed them a copy of my id and had the serial in 30 minutes as well. But I was told on the phone that I would still be able to purchase CS5 later at the student price as well. I would phone and double check that.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2010)

It looks like I may have read it wrong,

Education FAQ | North America



> * How many products can I buy?*
> 
> You may purchase only one box or download of each education product offered.


----------



## Seekwence (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your input. Anyone have any experience with Adobe Lightroom 3 Book by Scott Kelby. I've read some good reviews elsewhere and it's on sale at Amazon for $31.


----------



## icassell (Nov 22, 2010)

You can order one of *each* product as a student/educator.  I bought both CS5 AND LR3 this year at educator rate.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 22, 2010)

I have it and its good. I also have taken part in Kelby Training online video tutorials. Some good stuff there too for a price.


----------



## Seekwence (Nov 24, 2010)

Now between these two books:

Lightroom 3: Streamlining Your Digital Photography Process (Nat Coalson)

The Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3 Book for Digital Photographers (Scott Kelby)

Both have very good reviews on Amazon. Just want to get feedback from actual owners on TPF...


----------

